# Tailgate not opening



## Rapier (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi,
Tailgate will not open - no response by pressing button at bottom of tailgate handle. I do not want to force it manually..HELP


----------



## Rapier (Jan 29, 2021)

I forgot to mention my model is Xtrail 2017...


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Rapier said:


> I forgot to mention my model is Xtrail 2017...


I did a quick google search and it appears on a variety of nissan forums that 

''unopening tailgates/hatches'' is a common problem across many vehicles. Most mention most likely a faulty tailgate lock actuator. If so, there may be a ''trick'' to temporarily open your rear hatch but the actual problem needs to be addressed. 

It could be a faulty lock actuator, it could be related faulty wiring or a fuse/ rear lift gate shocks. Something minor or major in expenses. Here is one answer based on a 2006 Xtrail, but it is generic and could apply to a wide variety of vehicles with a liftgate/hatch.
Nissan/Datsun Xtrail: Nissan Xtrail 2006 central locking problem…


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

and here.... My Nissan X-trail does not open anymore


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

With very few exceptions, there will be a mechanical release lever somewhere inside the hatch, either behind a plastic escutcheon or accessed through a slot in the base of the inside trim panel.


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

X troll got you😂😂


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

WTF X troll?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

VStar650CL said:


> With very few exceptions, there will be a mechanical release lever somewhere inside the hatch, either behind a plastic escutcheon or accessed through a slot in the base of the inside trim panel.


i work in auto glass and a few times had customer vehicle's with a locked up hatch/tail gate. Can be a bit tricky for a non trades person to remove the trim panels and to look for the correct lever or rod to pull on. 
- A few times i had to sit in a vehicle and remove a door panel ( with the door locked shut) or remove a door panel off a cargo door on a mini van...what a pain in the butt it can be depending on the vehicle! Not impossible, but if a person not careful, they can do some damage and add further to the repair bill.


----------

